# New Workshop Build - I don't know where to start



## Snettymakes (4 Feb 2021)

I have a large front driveway that is begging for a new workshop, and my tiny (barely) single car garage is way too restrictive. Funds have been approved by the wife and I have a design that will fit the plot.

plot is forward of the front of the house
> 2.5m apex vertical height & < 2m to the boundary
38m2 inside footprint
I believe this makes it ineligible for permitted development, so I believe that I'm going to need planning permission. The information I've dragged up for Lancashire doesn't give me much indication as to whether it would fall within building regulations, but I'm kinda assuming that it will.

I think my next step is to try to get hold of a planning officer and sound out the likelihood of approval before filing. I suppose that if I hire somebody for the build they will handle meeting building regulations? My plans are simple boxes at present, would it be sensible to go to the nth degree on details, or is a builder likely to want to go their own course and just wants the outline? Will building regulations want plans before hand? Does that make things smoother?

I've struggled to find any concrete information for the novice first time builder, if anybody can answer some of the questions above or point me towards a good resource that I can use to educate myself, I'd really appreciate it. This is becoming quite overwhelming, all I want is a bloody big garage .


----------



## Snettymakes (4 Feb 2021)

my initial, uneducated plan.


----------



## akirk (4 Feb 2021)

anything forward of the front facade of the house (or a line drawn on from there) needs planning permission - I am no expert, but everything I have read suggests that it is very difficult to get planning permission in front of the house - clearly not impossible as I have seen houses being built with a garage in front of the house, but may depend on the layout of housing around you as well...

one key question - will you be more likely to get permission for a garage / double garage than a workshop, and would it avoid any risk of restrictions such as noise before / after certain times... I would be tempted to look at planning for a generic garage and then decide later how you wish to lay it out inside...


----------



## Cabinetman (4 Feb 2021)

Very exciting times for you, the most important thing in your workshop as far as I can think is insulation but you probably know that. Put the word planning into the search at the top of the page and you will find stacks of information, particularly look out for MikeG, he is an architect and has done huge informative pieces on here on exactly what you want to know. Ian


----------



## Rorton (4 Feb 2021)

good call on the use there - you can use the garage how you want then


----------



## Snettymakes (4 Feb 2021)

akirk said:


> everything I have read suggests that it is very difficult to get planning permission in front of the house - clearly not impossible as I have seen houses being built with a garage in front of the house, but may depend on the layout of housing around you as well.



Whilst I have a boundary on two sides where I hope to build, they are gardens and a small play area respectively, so no houses within close proximity, which hopefully eases things a little at least. It would be devastating not to be able to build on it, it's such a bloody waste of space otherwise.



akirk said:


> I would be tempted to look at planning for a generic garage and then decide later how you wish to lay it out inside...



Yes that was my intention, the layout in the plans are just for me. I find it a useful exercise, as having an idea of how you will use the space can flag up issues early so that you can design around them.


----------



## Yojevol (4 Feb 2021)

The juxtaposition of the new w/s and the existing garage looks a bit awkward and leads to a complicated design. Have you considered knocking down the garage and applying for a new enlarged garage? It might make PP easier.
Brian


----------



## Jameshow (4 Feb 2021)

Yojevol said:


> The juxtaposition of the new w/s and the existing garage looks a bit awkward and leads to a complicated design. Have you considered knocking down the garage and applying for a new enlarged garage? It might make PP easier.
> Brian


My thoughts too. Could you knock one wall of the garage down and build another wall 3m further across? 6x6m is a decent workshop size? 

Cheers James


----------



## Snettymakes (4 Feb 2021)

Yojevol said:


> The juxtaposition of the new w/s and the existing garage looks a bit awkward and leads to a complicated design. Have you considered knocking down the garage and applying for a new enlarged garage? It might make PP easier.
> Brian



I certainly plan to have demolition as an option to get past planning. Whether that gets past the wife is another matter.

As for the aesthetics, it doesn't sit well with me for sure. I think you're right to flag it up and I should probably have a deeper think about whether that would make sense.

The idea of having a slab where the old garage used to be, does lend itself to a gazebo or temporary (wood storage/shed?) structure


----------



## Snettymakes (4 Feb 2021)

Jameshow said:


> My thoughts too. Could you knock one wall of the garage down and build another wall 3m further across? 6x6m is a decent workshop size?
> 
> Cheers James



the bulk of the garage is in our back garden, that's not an option unfortunately (it would be a lot easier ofc)


----------



## Bodone (4 Feb 2021)

We are off street, down a private drive on a cul de sac, with a plot of land to the front perfect to build a garage extension for a workshop on the side of our existing double garage at the front of the house.

We were told, no chance, submitted a request and knocked back as classed as front of the elevation.

You can see from Star on map, ideal spot and no not a chance of SWMBO not using the garage.

Good luck, but double check before committing money.


----------



## Snettymakes (4 Feb 2021)

Whilst the garage will be forward of a line drawn on from the front facade of the house I do have the opportunity to ensure that the garage is not directly in front of the house (as yours is Bodone), which gives me some hope. It would probably necessitate knocking down the existing garage to make up for the lost depth, but that's an option, and it would all be much cleaner.


----------



## junco partner (4 Feb 2021)

It won't be exempt from B Regs, Applying for it now or later won't make any difference to planing. It can be done on a building notice which does not require full working drawings though its always best to submit a full plans application.


----------



## RichardG (4 Feb 2021)

It’s definitely possible to get planning for a garage in front of your property, it all comes down to what the planning authority considers the building line. My previous house was set back from the road and I managed to build a large double garage in front.

As for building regs there are two options full plans before hand, I.e. all the details drawn up and approved. Option 2 is the building note, here the building inspector assesses and approves the structure as you go along. This works well if your building is of a standard construction.


----------



## Snettymakes (4 Feb 2021)

I knocked up a new version to get an idea for what knocking down the existing garage would look like, and figured I might as well share it. The line across the front of the garage is the line projected from the side of the house, which I'm starting to think would be a requirement for planning.

I must admit I'm a little attached to the original plan, but this is starting to make a lot more sense. I liked the idea of having an extra (original) detached garage that we could have maybe insulated and turned into a multi use space, or maybe summer house, but it's definitely got to be an option.

I left in some of the details I removed in the plan above, gives a bit more context for the boundary, although it's by no means comprehensive


----------



## DBT85 (4 Feb 2021)

It'll need building just because it's over 30m2 internal. You're going to have great fun getting it all together though!


----------



## Snettymakes (24 Feb 2021)

Minor rant. Our house is leasehold with various covenants that force us to get permission to make any alterations (or cats lol). We decided that it would be better to buy the leasehold (yes we are aware of possible law changes) than to spend money on getting permission. Spoke to the solicitor and came across half a dozen issues (can't/won't discuss the details publicly ) that could possibly scupper all our plans. I'm hopeful that they don't turn out to be problems, but they definitely have the potential. I'll know in a couple of days.


----------



## DBT85 (24 Feb 2021)

ah a pain in the bum, but I'd deffo want to own the land its nailed to rather than just be leasing it. 

Some covenants are so weird and so clearly out of time compared to when they were added.


----------



## Droogs (24 Feb 2021)

I'm not allowed to run a steam engine in the garden or have a fishmongers business in the front room, according to the deeds to my flat


----------



## Snettymakes (24 Feb 2021)

Droogs said:


> I'm not allowed to run a steam engine in the garden or have a fishmongers business in the front room, according to the deeds to my flat



presumably that makes you want to do both of those things right?


----------



## Rorton (24 Feb 2021)

or run the fishmongers from the back bedroom?


----------



## Droogs (24 Feb 2021)

Don't do seafood but would love to build a steam engine or a garden model railway


----------



## DBT85 (24 Feb 2021)

Droogs said:


> Don't do seafood but would love to build a steam engine or a garden model railway


You know I reckon you might be able to get away with it.


----------



## pils (25 Feb 2021)

Droogs said:


> Don't do seafood but would love to build a steam engine or a garden model railway


This is our garden and the red (extremely approximate kinda guessed) line is where the previous/previous owner (who's father built all the local houses) had his (I believe) British N gauge rail track.


----------



## Droogs (25 Feb 2021)

When i say model railway, i mean one that will run on time not be 20" long lol


----------

